# reciever x-over setting??



## Deezer (Sep 3, 2008)

I have a hk avr630 and psb 6t L/R and 9c center,what should I set up the x-over at on the reciever?


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Generally, most people set it at 80Hz. I set mine at 60Hz for the mains. I'd suggest you try both and see which sounds best to you. I assume you have a sub?


----------



## Deezer (Sep 3, 2008)

yes a psb subsonic 6i,and what should I set that at also?Trying to fine tune.


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

The sub crossover should be set to the bypass position. All crossover takes place in the reciever. It looks like your mains can handle some pretty decent bass. I'd say play around with the settings until you find the one you like the best. You might even try setting the mains to large and sending all of the LFE to the sub.


----------



## Deezer (Sep 3, 2008)

what does LFE stand for


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Deezer said:


> what does LFE stand for


Here is a good explanation of  LFE :yes:


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

The LFE is just another channel on Dolby and DTS soundtracks but it is dedicated for bass effects only. When you hear about a 5.1 or 7.1 surround sound format, they are actually 6 and 8 channel recordings. A channel is a discrete recording of sound, like Left and Right are for stereo, in home theater you have Left, Center, Right, Right Surround, Left Surround, and LFE. 

Receivers have the option of directing the LFE to the main speakers as well as to the sub. I would send these signals strictly to the sub as the can be very powerfull and very deep. As the wiki article explains, the LFE channel also has the ability of playing 10db louder than the rest of the soundtrack. In the world of electronics, 10db is the same as 10 times as much power! Not something suited to 6.5" drivers.


----------



## Deezer (Sep 3, 2008)

thank you guys that helped alot.
When you said chage to 60hrz or 80hrz,was that just the mains or for entire set up,my back surrounds are some small sony satelites.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

60Hz or 80hz, even 40Hz or as suggested in another reply give them a try set at large. Just for the mains, depending on the satellites you may want to even try 100 or higher on them. There are no hard and fast rules about how you set up your system. Experiment and leave it set where it sounds best to you.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

I agree with Mark ... look for the Sony speakers frequency response :yes:, based on that you can set the crossover frequency for the surrounds.


I don't recall if you can set the crossover to each speaker ... if that's the case, you can set one for each (L+R+C+surrounds); but if your AVR uses just one crossover for all speakers ... you need to check all frequency responses of the speakers and choose what is best for all of them :yes:


----------



## Deezer (Sep 3, 2008)

My avr lets me set each group of speakers


----------

